# well i think....



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

i dont understand, what do yu want to do ?


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

make a video of everyone on here....

of either a chills picture/video or.... a spills picture / vid


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I think that would be a great idea. :roll: Pity my fall wasn't filmed before christmas. It would of been a good spill vid!
 I fell onto a jump and the jump cup ripped the whole of my jodpurs and dug into my bum cheek! 14 stitches, I had to have!!! :lol:


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

ouch!

has anyone got any vids/pictures then of chills/spills??


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

No, but I'm working on it!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

OOOF tht sounds painfull! n yea i think a vid wud be an ace idea, pitty i ant got any vids to share...... I will once I figure out how to get them from my phone to my comp and WORK dammit! :evil: but untill then ill see what I can do, ps I added you on msn (showjumpingstar) so if a random "kitty" person adds you then its me lol :lol:


----------

